# Pregnant Molly Died



## GupLove

I am so upset. In tears. I was waiting for my other fat black molly to drop and she died!

Why?

I dont get it, the other pregnant fish is fine.

I'm starting to give up on Mollies. I have NO LUCK at all!

So back to square one! What exactly do mollies need? They seem to be so sensitive.

She was ready to have her fry at any time and I moved her to the 10 gal. She seemed to be quite happy and peaceful. Then this morning as I always check on all three of my tanks, she was dead.

Im not HAPPY.:-(


----------



## Guest

GL....it isnt your fault. mollys tend to die giving birth....i lost mine as well....happend sometime last night....it happens to mollys for some reason. i never could figure it out. daddy highfin was feeling lonely, so i got him a new female (prego again). i have her sitting in the quarintine tank with my Cory as the vendor i bought them from was the same guy i bought from when had an out break of coloumniris.


----------



## emc7

All livebearers have a risk of death in childbirth. Wild mollies (green sailfin, silver with plain fins) are no higher than any other. But some of the hybrids in stores, especially the balloon molly seem really prone to dying this way.


----------



## Guest

yea EMC....i know....its just sad...i tried to cut the stomach open to save the fry but they were dead as well.....i've done that so many times and had pretty good sucess at saving the fry even if the momma didnt survive....its been years though since i kept a molly.....


----------



## emc7

I have some limia perugiae and I'm thinking about getting some wild-type mollies through the club, but I won't buy pet-store mollies again. Between the hybridization and the inbreeding, its hard to find one that lives a full life span. The balloon mollies especially bother me. Heres are fish with a deformed spine that is going to have a reduced life-span and they are deliberately cultivating this fish and selling it. A kid gets a molly thats pregnant and it drops dead in 30 days. Sad.


----------



## Guest

the balloon molly is a deformed version of the molly? i didnt know that.....EMC....i saw this fish that was silver in color but had orange dots on it in symetry...same build as a molly but spots like a lepord danio.....any idea what that could be?


----------



## cherg

I'm crying too! So sad. Sorry to hear she didn't make it.


----------



## GupLove

Yeah I was thinking of cutting her open too. But I didnt know what to expect.

Next time I will. If I have to. She was so ready!


----------

